
High Frequency Traders Fall on Hard Times - dsacco
https://www.wsj.com/articles/high-frequency-traders-fall-on-hard-times-1490092200
======
dsacco
They money quote here:

>> _Revenues at HFT firms from US equities trading were an estimated $1.1
billion last year, down from $7.2 billion in 2009, according to research firm
Tabb Group._

It's interesting that 1) that such a comparatively small portion of Wall
Street came under political fire (whether or not it was justified) and 2) that
the race to the bottom has slowly eroded profits across the industry, as it
becomes more and more expensive to compete.

I've heard anecdotally from past and current members of the HFT industry that
it's long past its glory days, but those figures are really telling.

